# Biken in Erlangen



## Heinste (13. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand wieder Lust mal eine Runde auf den Kalchtrails und so zu drehen.

Ist ja wieder lange hell und dann ginge auch wieder eine Feierabendrunde oder am Wochenende.


----------



## dubbel (13. Mai 2007)

www.franken-bc.com  bzw. http://114457.homepagemodules.de/?cat=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (17. Mai 2007)

Griller oder Nichtgriller?


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Mai 2007)

biker oder daheimrumhocker ?


----------



## rex_sl (17. Mai 2007)

biertrinker oder limolusche


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Mai 2007)

Heute Abend gemütliche Trail- und Spielrunde.
Will mit meiner Frau ein bissl Fahrtechnik üben und selber etwas rumblödeln auf den Trails und Spielplätzen zwischen Schießplatz und Winterleite.
Also weder Vollgas XC Geschredde noch krasses Droppn

Nach Lust und Laune danach noch in nen Biergarten.

17:30 Uhr am Fuße des Schießplatzes bei den Beton Rampen


----------



## Heinste (23. Mai 2007)

Sorry zu spät gesehen! War gestern aber auch unterwegs! Kalchtrails. 

Wie wäre es in den nächsten Tagen mal eine Runde zu drehen! Um die Nachwehen vom Berch abzustrampeln.


----------



## Smourock17 (23. Mai 2007)

Gude Idee

wie wärs am Sonntag mit ner ausgiebigen Freeriderunde am und um den Rathsberg?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2007)

Smurock, warst Du mit ner größeren Gruppe am Sonntag oberhalb des Schießplatzes bei dem Sandsteinhügel (Reste der alten MX Strecke) unterwegs?


----------



## NWD (23. Mai 2007)

wann gehst du heute fahren batman?? vielleicht komm ich wieder mit.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2007)

Die Frage beantworte ich nur im richtigen Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (23. Mai 2007)

Nur mal zum abklären, welche MX Strecke meint ihr im Wald ?! 

Meint ihr gleich die, wenn man auf dem Kugelfangwall Richtung NBG/Kalchreuth schaut, die dann so ungefähr in 100 metern entfernt im Wald ist, sprich die paar kleinen Felschen ?! 
Und was ist die WInterleite bei euch ? 

thx für aufklärung ^^


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2007)

Vor rund 15 Jahren war direkt bei den Kugelfangwällen eine richtig große MX Strecke. An jedem Vatertag gabs nen großes Rennen verschiedenster Klassen. Auch mit Beiwagen usw.

Übrig is nur noch der Sandsteinhügel direkt neben den Kugelfangwällen und ein paar Ausläufer die man nur erkennt wenn man die alte Stecke kannte.
Also wenn man auf dem großen steht und Richtung Nürnberger Burg kuckt etwa 30m entfernt.

Keine Ahnung was Du meinst. Das Ohrwaschl? Da war früher mal nen Bierkeller.
Etwa nen Kilometer entfernt is nen kleiner Steinbruch.

Da macht sich die Grundschule in Tennenlohe bezahlt


----------



## Smourock17 (24. Mai 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Smurock, warst Du mit ner größeren Gruppe am Sonntag oberhalb des Schießplatzes bei dem Sandsteinhügel (Reste der alten MX Strecke) unterwegs?



Ne, ich war das nich... Meinst wegen dem Bike? Gibt in Erlangen meines Wissens 3 aktive mit nem BigAir


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Mai 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Vor rund 15 Jahren war direkt bei den Kugelfangwällen eine richtig große MX Strecke. An jedem Vatertag gabs nen großes Rennen verschiedenster Klassen. Auch mit Beiwagen usw.
> 
> Übrig is nur noch der Sandsteinhügel direkt neben den Kugelfangwällen und ein paar Ausläufer die man nur erkennt wenn man die alte Stecke kannte.
> Also wenn man auf dem großen steht und Richtung Nürnberger Burg kuckt etwa 30m entfernt.
> ...



Ja ne meinte die schon 
Wollt nur wissen, ob wir von der gleichen reden, früher ist da mein Opa gfahren, aber irwie hats da einen mal zersägt und dann kamen die Amis :/


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Mai 2007)

> Smurock, warst Du mit ner größeren Gruppe am Sonntag oberhalb des Schießplatzes bei dem Sandsteinhügel (Reste der alten MX Strecke) unterwegs?



das war ich


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Mai 2007)

Was findet ihr eigtl alle da so toll bei der alten  MXStrecke ? 
Weil zum springen ist da nicht so viel .. ?! 
ODer war ich da einfach zu lange nicht mehr ^_^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> das war ich



Aha, ich war der, welcher zusammen mit seiner Frau da war.
Braunes Specialized Enduro


@Ketchup
Da kann man schon ein bissl rumspielen.
Zwei Sprünge und zwei nette Steilstücke
und faul rumsitzen und der Freundin beim üben zukucken und Tipps geben


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Mai 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> und faul rumsitzen und der Freundin beim üben zukucken und Tipps geben



  

hab dich wohl übersehen


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2007)

wenn du bei der großen Gruppe dabei warst welche dort kurz aufgetaucht ist, war ich derjenige welcher den Sprung gesprungen ist.
Von Euch ist ja keiner gesprungen
Standet nur im Weg rum  

Aber eigentlich auch wurscht


----------



## rex_sl (24. Mai 2007)

ja dann hast du den krator getroffen. is der ohne helm, der immer nur rumsteht und nie fahren tut.


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Mai 2007)

> wenn du bei der großen Gruppe dabei warst welche dort kurz aufgetaucht ist, war ich derjenige welcher den Sprung gesprungen ist.
> Von Euch ist ja keiner gesprungen
> Standet nur im Weg rum



doch wir sind gesprungen, ich fahr doch net umsonst dort hin 
das waren wohl nicht wir.



> ja dann hast du den krator getroffen. is der ohne helm, der immer nur rumsteht und nie fahren tut.



ich hab doch nen helm und fahr ständig. 

wenn du was gegen mich hast brauchste das net immer zu provozieren, 
hat für mich keinen erdenklichen vorteil. 

kann gut sein das du mich nie fahren siehst, bedingt durch anstrengung und ruhepause oder einfaches 
desinteresse an der strecke (bspw. omega)

naja ich will jetzt hier keinen streit anfangen...
falls du das meinst.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2007)

Hm, war bei Euch in der Gruppe jemand mit einem feinen Zonenschein Hardtail?
Bist Du eher etwas hagerer?  

Kann mich aber eigentlich nur an das Zonenschein erinnern.
Hattet Ihr vorher den Frank mit seinem Enduro SX Trail aufgegabelt?

Muß ja viel losgewesen sein ,wenn gleích mehrere Gruppen mit gut 6 Leuten auf Freeridern unterwegs waren.

Keine Ahnung was Du mit Rex hast, aber ich will Dich nich doof anmachen.
War nur erstaunt als plötzlich so viele mit Freeride Radln aufgetaucht sind und nun sagst Du es war noch mal so ne große Gruppe unterwegs.

Wenn man da nich runterspringt bricht man sich auch nix ab. Is doch voll wurscht und war ja auch nur Spaß, dass Ihr im Weg standet.
Für den Sprung muß man sich nur kurz überwinden. Können muß man da nix.


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Mai 2007)

naja auf alle fälle waren wir um ca 4uhr dort,
bei uns war keiner mit zonenschein dabei.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2007)

Laß uns einfach mal zusammen radln gehn. 
Jetzt aber nich, weil ich Dir nich glaub, dass Du da springst. 
Wegen sowas streiter man doch nich rum.


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Mai 2007)

Hm, also Zonenschein mäßig kenn ich nur den Intersport Eisert Menschen mit dem Archimedes (ist aber n fully ^^) ..!


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Mai 2007)

ja dann lass uns mal irgendwo fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (25. Mai 2007)

heyhey, da geht ja mal was. Ich würd auch gerne mit.
Könnten von mir aus gleich heute wenns euch ned zu kurzfristig is.

Gruß Felix  !


----------



## Ketchyp (25. Mai 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> heyhey, da geht ja mal was. Ich würd auch gerne mit.
> Könnten von mir aus gleich heute wenns euch ned zu kurzfristig is.
> 
> Gruß Felix  !



Wie kann man bei som Wetter bitte freiwillig fahren wollen ?!  

Hm, irgendwie geht wohl mein Termomether falsch, ich geh dann mal in die Antarktis .. Ciao..


----------



## Smourock17 (29. Juli 2007)

War heut am Rathsberg.

Ca 17:30 Uhr.

Fahre über den Double, danach is ja der Trial zu Ende also schieb ich wieder hoch.
Während ich das tue merke ich das ich vorne nen Platten hab, was mich verwunderte da alles Aalglatt ablief.

Tia, im VR steckt ein Nagel...  Ärgerlich.

und woher kam der? Von der Anfahrt vom Double.
in das Schlammloch wurden Nägel gestreut.

Na Prost Mahlzeit!

Hab alle die ich finden konnte rausgefischt, passt aber bitte auf wenn ihr da fahrt...


Gruß Felix


----------



## dieterd (31. Juli 2007)

Hallihallo miteinander...

Bin gerade erst wieder ins schöne Frankenland gezogen und suche nun ein paar Leutz die ab und zu Lust haben ein bisl durch die Wäler/Wege und Wiesen zu rocken...

Würd mich freuen wenn sich vielleicht der ein oder andere angesprochen fühlt und sich bei mir meldet!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (31. Juli 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> War heut am Rathsberg.
> 
> Ca 17:30 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis -- Idioten gibt's... Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, wo das Schlammloch mit den Nägeln ist (gibt ja z.Z. viele Schlammlöcher  ), aber werde in nächster Zeit aufpassen...

Prost, der Astronaut.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Juli 2007)

quote:blackcycle:quote


----------



## E36/8 (31. Juli 2007)

sind die noch ganz sauber  
hast du den wisch bekommen ralf ???

mal gucken ob ich später einen aufpasser entdecke


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Juli 2007)

na, kommt von blackcycle.... ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das ding
echt ist.... auf jeden fall sollte man in zukunft die nummernschilder abmachen
wir fahren übrigens um 18:00 OBI


----------



## E36/8 (31. Juli 2007)

Nächste Woche gern, heut hab ich nochn bisschen was vor mir und werd wohl heimlich trainieren  
Die Kalchirunde wurde die letzen Wochen eh recht ausgiebig strapaziert, also mach ich mich heut mal mehr in Richtung Burgberg auf.

Grüsst die Zeugen mit Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinste (31. Juli 2007)

E36/8 schrieb:


> sind die noch ganz sauber
> hast du den wisch bekommen ralf ???
> 
> mal gucken ob ich später einen aufpasser entdecke



Nee anscheinend echt. Überall kleben die Zettel an den Bäumen (dort halt wo es so richtig Spass macht)

Habe in den letzten Tagen aber noch keinen mit der Kamara gesehen.


----------



## Smourock17 (1. August 2007)

Also ich hab schon einen solchen "Zeugen mit Kamera" gesehen. Er hatte sie griffbereit (an so einem Halsband baumeln), und ich nehme an er hat auch Aufnahmen von mir gemacht...

Neulich hatte ich übrigens eine Konversation mit einer älteren Hundebesitzerin, welche mich auf die Verbotszettel aufmerksam machte.
Allerdings war ich positiv überrascht, da man sich vernünftig mit ihr unterhalten konnte. Jeder hat die Situation aus seiner Weise geschildert und nach einer Weile hat sie mit mir übereingestimmt das ein Fahrverbot für Mountainbiker nicht das richtige sei.

Die ist Mitglied in  einem Hundeverein und meinte die meisten Hundebesitzer stören sich nicht daran wenn da ein (*DEZENTER*) Kicker auf nem Singletrail steht, sondern dass wir auf den geebneten Wegen (Waldautobahn)
auf denen sie meist unterwegs sind, zu schnell, nicht bremsbereit und rücksichtslos fahren würden.

Und wenn man so drüber nachdenkt stimmt das schon was die Dame da sagt, ich ertappe mich selbst ab und an dabei, und vor allem manche CC´ler Rauschen da schon ganz schön runter. Das dies die alten Leute aus dem Stift gegenüber stört wenn die da rumwandern liegt wohl auf der Hand...

-----

So wie es da atm ist find ich es übrigens ganz ok, und damit das auch so bleibt werde ich darauf achten umsichtiger auf den Waldautobahnen unterwegs zu sein, und bitte auch alle andern darum.

-----

Zur Nagelaktion:

In der Anfahrt von diesem Double:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/378761/cat/17927

ist ja die Landekuhle von den Step-down der davor steht.
Und in besagter Landekuhle sammelt sich immer das Wasser und dann ist das auch einige Tage nach dem Regen noch ein richtiges Schlammloch.
Und darin waren die Nägel (etwa 20 St , 4cm x 1mm).

War heute wieder oben und es gab keine neuen Attentate. 

Also denn, gud Nacht
Felix


----------



## Boogeyman (1. August 2007)

Seit wann und wo hängen die Zettel? Letzte Woche Donnerstag ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen (allerdings fahre ich nicht auf dem Downhill, bin aber auch kien CCer)? Ich will sicherlich keine Haare spalten, sondern mich interessiert es einfach: Wie ist "Abseits von Wegen" definiert? Es ziehen sich ja einige Trails durch den Wald, die ich aber als Weg definieren würde. Auch die Downhillstrecke ist letzlich ein Weg, der ja schon vorher da war, dann aber von einigen modifiziert wurde.

Dass man nicht wie eine gesenkte Sau an den Spaziergängern vorbei fährt sollte klar sein. Gehört für mich zu den Grundregeln des MTB-Fahrens


----------



## puma347 (12. August 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> quote:blackcycle:quote



sollte man bei lustige pics reinsetzten.
also bussgeld würd ich da nicht zahlen wollen.es gibt wesentlich krassere dinge de im wald von statten gehen.

schon schlimm das es ne milchsteuer gib.


----------



## puma347 (12. August 2007)

biken in erlangen.
aha wenn man mit nem fully in der neuen markt passage fährt  
wegen solchen kindischen einstellungen braucht ihr euch nicht wundern,wenn mal der ein oder andere kein bock auf euch hat.


----------



## Ketchyp (12. August 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> biken in erlangen.
> aha wenn man mit nem fully in der neuen markt passage fährt
> wegen solchen kindischen einstellungen braucht ihr euch nicht wundern,wenn mal der ein oder andere kein bock auf euch hat.



?? Hast du jmd gesehen oder was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (12. August 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ?? Hast du jmd gesehen oder was ?


ne gruppe aus 5-6.für mich  waren dat die "big Air" gang.
ich meine,e gibt doch ein alter in den man vernünftig denken muss,aber mit der einstellung "ach ja  mal im neuer markt fahren " is nicht die richtig


----------



## Smourock17 (12. August 2007)

*omg* *panik*

Das wir Sonntag haben und da kein Schwein drinnen war, den wir hätten "gefährden" könnten bzw den es hätte stören können solltest du dir aber auch mal vor Augen führen.

Ich finde wenn da drin keiner is, alle Läden zu sind und wir nichts beschädigen, ist da nichts allzuschlimmes bei. Da is ja nichmal n schild auf dem Fortbewegungsmittel wie skates oder skateboards verboten werden...

Nabend


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. August 2007)

wie gesagt dort drin war niemand als wir reingefahren sind.

kein grund zur panik.

vernünftig gehandelt war das aber allerdings schon. bei laufendem ladenbetrieb
wären wir sicherlich nicht reingefahren.


----------



## E36/8 (13. August 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> biken in erlangen.
> aha wenn man mit nem fully in der neuen markt passage fährt
> wegen solchen kindischen einstellungen braucht ihr euch nicht wundern,wenn mal der ein oder andere kein bock auf euch hat.



Blankpolierte Kaufhausböden sind ja bekanntlich auch der perfekte Untergrund für HighRoller & Co


----------



## Ketchyp (13. August 2007)

Tja gefährden tut man dabei vlt wirklich niemanden, aber es dürfte warsch ein paar aufregen und es trägt nicht zu einem positiven Image bei.

Ganz neben bei was habt ihr denn da drin gemacht ?


----------



## Smourock17 (13. August 2007)

wir waren nur bummeln, bombenkrater braucht ne neue Bluse und ich wollte mir auch schon lange mal n Krankenschwesterkostüm zulegen


----------



## Ketchyp (13. August 2007)

...


----------



## =bergi= (13. August 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> sollte man bei lustige pics reinsetzten.
> also bussgeld würd ich da nicht zahlen wollen.es gibt wesentlich krassere dinge de im wald von statten gehen.
> 
> schon schlimm das es ne milchsteuer gib.



Also die Erlanger Stadtförsterei k... mich schon lange an, wenn ich sehe was die im Namen von Kyrill und anderen fadenscheinigen Erklärungen mit dem Erlanger Burgberg und Meilwald anstellen dann wird mir einfach nur schlecht.

Der Wald sieht aus wie ein einziges Traktorübungsgelände, der Baumbestand ist mehr am Wegerand aufgestellt als das die Bäume noch stehen und es werden keine Fortarbeitsschäden bereinigt, die Trackerspuren sind schon Ewigkeiten vorhanden und es werden immer mehr. Ebenso die Südumgehung was die Wald vernichtet möchte ich garnicht wissen.

Diese Heuchler ..... und dann solche Warnschilder ohh ich koche gerade.... wenn ich nur einer der oberen 10000 von Erlangen wäre würde ich jetzt einen Kleinkrieg anzetteln. 

   

Alex


----------



## Smourock17 (15. August 2007)

wer noch ned weiß was er heute machen soll:

heut abend umma 6e rum geht a weng was aufm rathsberg. 

Grüßle


----------



## Ketchyp (16. August 2007)

Hm, 
hätt heute abend jmd Lust so um 17 uhr rum am Rberg n bisschen die Trails zu "pflegen" ?!
Wegen dem Regen hätten wir gute Chancen auf wenig Wanderer und Grüne Waldschrate....

@Post vor mir
Das hab ich dann mal zu spät gelesen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2007)

Nabend,

kann kaum glauben was ich lese. Welcher Idiot streut denn Nägel in die Abfahrt? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Ich bin da gestern runter und da war alles io., hab nen Fußgänger in der ABfahrt überholt und als ich wieder hoch bin hat er schön die kleinen Sprünge auseinander genommen. Nette Menschen hier in Erlangen.


----------



## Smourock17 (21. August 2007)

na sauber ^^ wurscht , wird alles wieder aufgebaut werden...

so wird der zerfall der strecke geregelt, da man ständig nen grund hat neu zu shapen


----------



## =bergi= (21. August 2007)

Mei lasst halt des blede Terraforming halt erstmal.....bis es wieder Ärger gibt !!! Greade jetzt nach den schweren Unwettern sind soviel Forstarbeiter im Wald wenn jemand des sieht dann gibts wieder Förster / MTBler Krieg. Wehe wenn ich wegen sowas nimmer vor meiner Haustür Moutainbiken kann......


----------



## Boogeyman (21. August 2007)

Sehe ich ähnlich! Ich würde auch erstmal warten, bis sich die Wogen etwas geglättet haben. ich bin zwar kein Nutzer der Strecke, aber wir MTBler werden sowieso über einen Kamm geschert.


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. August 2007)

ich denke auch man sollte sich erstmal etwas zurückhalten, die Aktionen die da von "Anwohnern" und Försterei aufgefahren werden sind doch beachtlich. Sonst ist da bald alles dicht!


----------

